# whats bootpc? (solved)

## brianahr

I recently noticed this on my box, and dont know what it is. My guess is something to do with dhcp? Do I need to be concerned about this? Thanks.

```
# netstat -a

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

udp        0      0 *:bootpc                *:*

```

----------

## troymc

bootpc is simply the bootp client.  Here's a simple explanation of bootp.

In this case, take that with a grain of salt. All netstat is doing is doing a lookup of a port # in /etc/services.

Try a netstat -anp, which will show you the port # [68] and the real process holding the port open.

troymc

----------

## brianahr

thanks. ya. it just said dhcpcd.

----------

